# MF-35 Won't Start



## Mass-Ferg-35

Greetings Tractor Forum!

I am an utter and total newbie when it comes to tractors. I've messed around a bit with small engines, but am uneducated and don't know all of the proper names and procedures.

I'm borrowing an old MF-35 with the Continental Z134 engine, and cannot get it to start. It works - apparently - they were able to drive it onto a flatbed and offload it at my place. At first we thought it might be the battery, but I tested it with a multi-meter and it's not dead. We've gotten it to turn a little a couple of times (but it seems random), but 90% of the time, I just get a click on pushing the starter button.

I've read around the internet for similar issues, but the only posts I found were either different issue/tractor, or the answers assumed way more knowledge than I have. So I'm linking to a couple of photos, and I have a few questions.









There she is.









Close up with some notation for questions.









Closer up of the starter stuff.









Closer up of the plugs and distributer

My cousin came out to look at it when I wasn't around and said that there was a loose wire and it started right up. When I checked it out I _did_ find loose wires in the red rounded rectangle, in the two smaller red rounded rectangles numbered 1 and 2. I took of the nuts, leads and washers, scrubbed them with a copper brush and then secured them. No effect.

I noticed that the wire in box #1 connects to the thing in the orange oval. What is that thing? (I pulled up the rubber shoe/fitting that covers it for the picture) Could that be playing a role here? Also, I noticed that the physical click (on pressing the start button) comes from this housing in the red rounded rectangle.

I opened up the box in the the green square (to trace wire #1) and it contained a pair of some kind of big relay switches - or something - I'm out of my depth here.

Then there's the guy in the blue square. Not sure if this is a problem area.

So, assuming that I know basically nothing, what should I do to trouble shoot this problem and get my MF fired up? Please let me know if I need to collect any more photos or info to help this along.

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Mass-Ferg-35, 

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The most common problem with cranking is the transmission neutral safety switch. The transmission shift levers must be in neutral position to crank. The safety switch is located on the top of the transmission housing. The wires will probably be connected with small screws. Put a jumper wire across the safety switch connections and see if it will crank.

Other things you can do:
Take the battery to an auto parts store and have it load tested. 
Clean the battery terminal connections to bare metal.
Clean the ground connections to bare metal. 
Clean the solenoid connections to bare metal. 

Post back results and we'll go from there.


----------



## Mass-Ferg-35

Hey sixbales,

thanks for the suggestions and the welcome! Sounds like the trans neutral safety switch might be that thing I put in the orange oval in the second pic above, and seen more clearly centered in the third picture.

I'll take a look (and also to see if there's something else that might be the safety switch) and try the jumper.

I'll also clean all the connections down as you suggest. I'll post back (probably tomorrow) with results!

Thanks again


----------



## ejones

You may show the correct voltage with a multi meter but it may not have the cranking power to turn the engine over. As six-bales said, have the battery checked at an auto parts store with a load tester. 5 to 1 odds says you'll need a new battery.

Edited to add - it could be just a matter of cleaning the cable ends both at the battery and the other ends as well.


----------



## RM-MN

Mass-Ferg-35 said:


> Hey sixbales,
> 
> thanks for the suggestions and the welcome! Sounds like the trans neutral safety switch might be that thing I put in the orange oval in the second pic above, and seen more clearly centered in the third picture.
> 
> I'll take a look (and also to see if there's something else that might be the safety switch) and try the jumper.
> 
> I'll also clean all the connections down as you suggest. I'll post back (probably tomorrow) with results!
> 
> Thanks again


The part you have circled is the solenoid. When energized it connects the battery to the starter motor. If the neutral safety switch is open, the solenoid cannot get the current it needs to energize so look at the top of the transmission for the safety switch.


----------



## bbirder

Have you tried jumping the solenoid. You mentioned it clicked. It might not be pulling in.


----------

